# How to plant Glosso?



## andagi4me (Jan 5, 2007)

I will be starting a 55 gallon tank of which I would like to grow some glosso for some ground cover. I will be running a Rena xp4, ADA substrate with some 1mm - 3mm gravel over it (don't have the funds so I'm gonna have to cover or mix to bottom of my substrate). I also have a Coralife (I think it was 6700 K) lighting unit 65 watts x 4. I will also be running a CO2 regulator with a glass micro diffuser. So my two questions are how to start and maintain my Glosso? And what other plants would be good to grow in my tank which would newbie friendly? I was thinking some Crypts, will that be difficult? Any help or comments will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...1-aquascaping-journal-series-foregrounds.html


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

i plant mine 1-3 plantlets at a time.. and plant itthem in a checkerboard pattern. on your substrate..if you do anything put the gravel under the aqua soil..you will be wasting alot of money if you cover that aqua soil under the gravel..IMO anyways...


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

When I planted HC in my AS, almost ripped my hair out, I found that it was a lot more useful to go in at an angle and release the forceps once the plant is under the soil. My best advice though is to just be patient and not to get frustrated when some comes out. I had whole sections come out of the AS. Once its done it will look nice and it will worth all the hard work. Glosstigma might be easier though.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

It's a royal PITA, but you just need to get the roots of a couple of strands covered with your substrate. Then under optimal conditions, you can watch it grow to cover the bottom of your tank, then pile upon itself enough for it to look like a bad touope, which forces you to rip it all out, bury a few strands...


----------



## andagi4me (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the great information! Awesome!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I've planted Glossostigma elatinoides in my tank. I planted some plants together (in a compact group) and some plant alone (scattered).
Those planted together grew better and it got to a nicer carpet.

You need quite much light to make the Glossos to a carpet, i have 0.75W/l, 40cm higgh aquarium.


----------

